# Dopamine and serotonin



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

I was cured by taking something that has serotonin and dopamine antagonism, I think that we're ignoring these two, what do you guys think about them?


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

THese are neurotrasmitters in nervous system. They are chemicals released from one nerve to another as signal is passed along. One thing I would say, is that I am much disgusted with psychiatry for disturbing neurotransmitter balance (sometimes will not be corrected by body for many years after) with drugs they do not understand, based on assumption that depression in person is caused by neurotransmitter imbalance. They have performed no clinical test in brain to ascertain true levels of neurtransmitters, and they throw same drugs at all patients even though they are treating an assumed disease blindly. Never again for me will I consent to that type of drug without some true evidence that there is a problem of neurotransmitter problem.

My experience is pronounced side effects, like twitching, dryness of mouth (all water tasting strange) and insomnia (waking up about 20 times per night suddenly), and that was on about 25% of the dose they told me they wanted to build up to. I stuck with it for months and months, but problems not going away, and problems with smell unchanged. They just made me stand out more for bullying as I was on edge of nerves all the time and twitching. After about a full 1-2 years of stopping meds all side effects were finally gone. I have found in time that self hypnosis is much more real effect on anxiety than drugs, and no side effects at all. Society would prefer to find answers in magic pills, but mental problems need to be discussed and resolved.

There is some outrage in medicine now that when drug companies DO NOT fund studies about these drugs, they are often found to be barely any better effect than placebo (i.e. psychiatrists would get same results by handing out sugar pills instead of prozac and other neurotransmitter drugs, but without all the side effects of course). WHen drug companies DO fund research about a drug, it is several orders of magnitude more likely to say the drug works. They write the conclusions of the study before carrying out the study, they avoid publishing studies where the drug appears to perform poorly. First thing to do when reading a science publication is to look at who paid for the researches, although sometimes this money is invisible and is not disclosed. Drug companies are businessmen, and I am sorry to say, psychiatry (and most of medicine if we are being honest) is just to make money, they do not care about people at all.

Another way to think about it, is that a problem with neurotransmitters would effect everything, because nervous system controls everything, however most here are describing problems of continence only. Therefore, it is more likely that "local" problem exists in nerves to rectum, like pudendal neuropathy, than central problem of neurotransmitter imbalance...


----------



## ironlionzion (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with you, in my case I've tried one SSRI without success it was fluoxetine, then I tried with olanzapine which is an antipsychotic without success also and with some side effects. I believe that for some of us the root of our problem has to do with these neurotransmitters because when I tried with risperidone all my problems went away, I also remember about a member of this forum that was cured for three years by taking paroxetine. Serotonin is very important in all the digestive process

http://robbwolf.com/2013/01/10/serotonin-gastrointestinal-disorders/

For me it was trial and error until I found something that worked for me.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

It may be true, I do not know, but for me, a story about a psychiatric medication to solve this problem sounds like olfactory reference syndrome, which is treated with conselling and these similar neurotransmitter drugs.


----------



## Mr. Lakers (May 12, 2014)

I've been taking celexa and it seems to maybe helps a little with ibs, but does help with depression, which for me is caused mostly by ibs/funtional G.I. disorder.


----------

